# Nike DK, 32 TM-Two, or K2 T1?



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

These boots are all supposed to be excellent comfort-wise. What do you guys think? Any of you ridden them before?
I ride all over the mountain and prefer a stiffer boot. THey will be strapped to 390 boss bindings.
I might also add that 32 focus boas intrigue me as well.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

whichever one fits.

my experience should be worth little:

Last year I had K2's T1 DB (Double Boa) and it was a giant turd for me. My feet hurt all year.

This year I have Tm-Two's and they happen to fit...great! Also they have traditional laces and make me wonder wtf I was doing with those knobs on my boots and what am I missing out on now...? (nothing except skinning as Killclimbz pointed out to me )

Also had a BOA lace fail, getting a replacement was no issue but the whole mechanism was fouled when I tried to replace a simple cable, which just left me completely fucked and so happy to burn them and get a pair that fit.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I have Nike ZF1's & really like them all around. Super comfortable & great board feel, but the lacing system is kind of a pain. Thankfully I've found that they only need to be laced & tied at the beginning of my day & don't need adjustment as the day goes on...


----------

